

Ask HN: How is Apple's bundling different than what MS in trouble for with IE? - hisabness

I&#x27;m referring to the bundling of their maps, mail and other apps on IOS.<p>See link for additional detail on similarity with Microsoft:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;United_States_v._Microsoft_Corp.
======
oregondan
I've had this thought for a long time, as someone who used to use exclusively
PCs, and now lives in an Apple-centric household.

I'm no lawyer, but the only reason I can think of why Apple hasn't been sued
for this is their market penetration: With ~91%--92.5% of all desktops using
some version of Windows
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_system...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems#Desktop_and_laptop_computers)),
any small changes made to the default software bundle could affect billions of
people. Apple's market penetration, on the other hand, is a little over 7% (in
the PC space).

I feel like it's only a matter of time before Apple has to confront the
reality of anti-trust legislation in the US and EU, which could be very
detrimental to their vertical integration, their restrictions against running
OS X on any non-Apple machine, bundling of apps, as you say, and more.

